#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Whats the best breakfast in the morning?

## Moana

Hi Folks!

Skipping breakfast can set you up for overeating later in the day. A healthy a.m. meal, on the other hand, can give you energy, satisfy your appetite, and set5 the stage to make all the smart decisions you need to do!


CAN YOU GUYS KINDLY SHARE US THE BEST FOODS FOR BREAKFAST THAT WOULD MAKE OUR WHOLE DAY?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hi Folks!
> 
> Skipping breakfast can set you up for overeating later in the day. A healthy a.m. meal, on the other hand, can give you energy, satisfy your appetite, and set5 the stage to make all the smart decisions you need to do!
> 
> 
> CAN YOU GUYS KINDLY SHARE US THE BEST FOODS FOR BREAKFAST THAT WOULD MAKE OUR WHOLE DAY?


Hi Shivani !!
Nice topic, 
Some of people thing awaited in breakfast ,because of 
they haven't time .
Not interested to eat 
Maintenance body slim 
Even some another people choose to eat worst food, they are unhealthy foods .Here are some worst food for breakfast ,
1.Breakfast cereals.
2.pancake & waffles 
3.Muffins 
4. Toast with Margarine .
5. Fruit juice
6. Scones with jam & cream
Even ,here are some suitable healthy foods for breakfast 
1.Egg
2.Greek yogurt 
3.Coffee
4.Oatmeal 
5. Chia Seeds 
6.Berries 
7.Nuts 
8.Protein shake

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi Shivani !!
> Nice topic, 
> Some of people thing awaited in breakfast ,because of 
> they haven't time .
> Not interested to eat 
> Maintenance body slim 
> Even some another people choose to eat worst food, they are unhealthy foods .Here are some worst food for breakfast ,
> 1.Breakfast cereals.
> 2.pancake & waffles 
> ...


Thank You for sharing these breakfast foods,I think Idly and Shambar is one of the best food for breakfast,It has all the nutritions in it.Which gives us the energy for the whole day.

----------

